# Openreach Engineer



## marfleet (Sep 4, 2015)

Afternoon All,
I am looking at the possibility of migrating to Australia I am not fully sure of my options and am wondering if there are any former Openreach staff that have successfully migrated that would give me some advice that would be great.
I am 37, I have 5 years experience working for Openreach I also have 5 years experience working for Sky.
any advise would be great.
regards
Marfleet


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

marfleet said:


> Afternoon All,
> I am looking at the possibility of migrating to Australia I am not fully sure of my options and am wondering if there are any former Openreach staff that have successfully migrated that would give me some advice that would be great.
> I am 37, I have 5 years experience working for Openreach I also have 5 years experience working for Sky.
> any advise would be great.
> ...


Hi Marfleet,

You would need to sort out two main things: Visa (PR) and the Job.

Regarding Visa, please check your eligibility crietria for 189 Visa or any other by looking here: Visa Finder

Regarding job, that would depend upon your skill-set within Openreach. If I may ask, do you specialise in Fibre or Copper ground provisioning or faults?

The Openreach equivalent in Australia is called NBN. NBN and the associated service providers and vendors (there are many out here) do hire Telco engineers throughout the year. Job numbers depend on projects opening up in a particular region.

For Copper, the equivalent of BT here is Telstra. Hiring is ok, but limited openings. There is more demand of Fibre engineers nowadays.

You can search on SEEK.com.au for jobs with "Fibre" and "Copper" keywords, and you will get to see the jobs that would suit you.

I worked for Openreach for 8 years, but on the IT/OSS Systems design side. Hence, I know about Openreach operations quite well.

One more thing, finding a Telco job in Australia could easily take upto 6+ months, so please make sure you have sufficient funds to survive here.

I should be able to provide you the names of Telcos (based on your profile and skillset) when you reach here in Australia.

Regards
AusMover


----------



## marfleet (Sep 4, 2015)

marfleet said:


> Afternoon All,
> I am looking at the possibility of migrating to Australia I am not fully sure of my options and am wondering if there are any former Openreach staff that have successfully migrated that would give me some advice that would be great.
> I am 37, I have 5 years experience working for Openreach I also have 5 years experience working for Sky.
> any advise would be great.
> ...





ausmover said:


> Hi Marfleet,
> 
> You would need to sort out two main things: Visa (PR) and the Job.
> 
> ...


Hi AusMover,
thank you for the information I specialise copper Faults, and broadband faults, I have looked at the visa site and think that I will have to go for state sponsorship as the best match for my role at Openreach is a telecoms line worker which is on the CSOL list for migration to Australia, but it is on the Sol list for some states.
As I am going for the 190 or 489 I have prove sufficient fund which will take me 12 month to sort out the rest of the required amount needed. but every cloud has a sliver lining as this gives me more time to research the jobs market and the best places to stay I am looking at moving to Victoria as this is the state that I could sponsorship, and my skills assessment police check and medical done so the process goes smooth.
Regards
Marfleet


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

marfleet said:


> Hi AusMover,
> thank you for the information I specialise copper Faults, and broadband faults, I have looked at the visa site and think that I will have to go for state sponsorship as the best match for my role at Openreach is a telecoms line worker which is on the CSOL list for migration to Australia, but it is on the Sol list for some states.
> As I am going for the 190 or 489 I have prove sufficient fund which will take me 12 month to sort out the rest of the required amount needed. but every cloud has a sliver lining as this gives me more time to research the jobs market and the best places to stay I am looking at moving to Victoria as this is the state that I could sponsorship, and my skills assessment police check and medical done so the process goes smooth.
> Regards
> Marfleet


Good luck Marfleet. 

If you need any further inputs, feel free to drop me a message or post here.

Regards
AusMover


----------

